# Orbea Frame Sizing



## rbt816 (May 29, 2008)

Looking at the road geometry table of most of the Orbea road bikes, the size 48 indicates a seat tube of 43 cm. Is this actually the C-C size? If yes, then can I safely assume that the actual C-T size is about 45 cm (taking into account the convential difference of about 2 cm between C-C and C-T sizing methods)?

My local LBS here in Manila does not have a size 48 Aqua frame in stock that's why I cannot check physically. But before I confirm my order, I would just like to check the geometry numbers.


----------

